# Can I charge my '18 diesel with this via the 12 volt outlet?



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

It says 4 step fully automatic with pulse maintenance mode. Is our car capable?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Robby said:


> Yes.
> 
> Rob


2nd thought.....maybe not......only if your lighter/charger recepticle is functional at all times. Unless something has changed, that circuit is protected by 'Retained Accessory Power'.....only funtional for ten minutes after shut down.

Gonna need more GenII member input.

Rob again


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> 2nd thought.....maybe not......only if your lighter/charger recepticle is functional at all times. Unless something has changed, that circuit is protected by 'Retained Accessory Power'.....only funtional for ten minutes after shut down.
> 
> Gonna need more GenII member input.
> 
> Rob again


Shuts off with ignition on my push-button start one, or when a door is opened.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

No, it's not an on all the time outlet. You can add one that is, even get a marine grade recepticle with cover and locate under the hood.. or better yet install the quick connections available for maintenance chargers. Be sure any charger you use is specifically compatible with AGM batteries. It must never do a desulfate flooded cell charge, which could damage an AGM battery. I recommend the Minn Kota charger.. let me see if I can find and post a link. I use one to charge the dual AGMs on my Cummins Diesel truck. It has a specific AGM mode. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh, on second read.. NO, Do not use. Desulfate mode is for flooded cell only. It will likely damage an AGM battery. However, I found the manual, it claims to be AGM compatible.. though I'd be reluctant to use this model.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Try this 6 amp Minn Kota: (Minn Kota MK 106 PC Precision On-Board 1-Bank Battery Charger, 6-Amp.*) https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00F5EFEA2/ref=oh_aui_i_sh_in_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If the 'desulphator' is just an occasional voltage spike... 
EDIT: that's not how they work.
It's a high frequency PWM current. 
I don't see how it would hurt an AGM battery, but it's unnecessary in an AGM battery. 

I'd just get a standard battery maintainer that holds around 13-13.2v and wire it in the trunk with a fuse, or rewire the 12v socket at the dash to unswitched power. (or if it's something you aren't going to be messing with often, like only once a year for winter storage, just use jumper clips)


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Taxman said:


> If the 'desulphator' is just an occasional voltage spike I don't think it'll hurt an AGM battery but I'm far from expert on that subject. I wouldn't hook such a device to anything expensive and electronic, like your car.
> 
> I'd just get a standard battery maintainer that holds around 13-13.2v and wire it in the trunk with a fuse, or rewire the 12v socket at the dash to unswitched power. (or if it's something you aren't going to be messing with often, like only once a year for winter storage, just use jumper clips)


It is an option for C7 Corvettes. It came with mine last year. That's why I thought there might be a slight chance it would work on the Cruze. It's still new in the box and I guess I'll be selling it to someone very cheaply that owns a C7.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the replies and protecting my battery from me damaging it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> It is an option for C7 Corvettes. It came with mine last year. That's why I thought there might be a slight chance it would work on the Cruze. It's still new in the box and I guess I'll be selling it to someone very cheaply that owns a C7.


That explains the logo. 

https://www.impactbattery.com/blog/2013/02/battery-desulfators-do-they-work/

Looks like it's worth using, assuming the pulse doesn't bother an AGM battery (doesn't look like it helps one any) if you think it's worth the effort of either finding an unswitched power source for your existing 12v outlet or wiring an unswitched outlet in the trunk for the battery maintainer. 


Something like that would be handy to have for my Mercedes wagon and SUV (especially the ML350 which seems quite good at killing its battery when parked), they have unswitched (I think they're unswitched, but they might be on timers like the Cruze) cigarette style outlets in the cargo area.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks for that. From (failing) memory,I think it was a $110 option with my car. It could be yours for a song.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Current state of the art AGM charger or maintainer for our cars is from NOCO. 
CTEK formerly the best. But CTEK polar models still exceed NOCO at 32f ambient temperature or colder. 

Source: GM sells NOCO as factory approved accessory through dealership parts counters. 
Source: Lengthy dialogue with a VP of Northstar Battery.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Anyway, if that's an option on the Vette, and if it has any scarcity, what would happen if you offered it on a Vette forum for $100?

(or maybe $75, I just found it on GMOutletParts for $98 plus shipping, which I guess blows the 'scarcity' dream out the window)


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Anyway, if that's an option on the Vette, and if it has any scarcity, what would happen if you offered it on a Vette forum for $100?
> 
> (or maybe $75, I just found it on GMOutletParts for $98 plus shipping, which I guess blows the 'scarcity' dream out the window)


I was thinking about doing just that. There are quite a few folks on those forums who are very hard to separate from their money! 
I would sell it for less than half that shipped if you know anyone that's interested either for a C7 or any car that could use it. It's just sitting in the closet.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MRO1791 said:


> Desulfate mode is for flooded cell only. It will likely damage an AGM battery.


Depends on the unit. I think some cheaper units for flooded cells desulfate by overcharging.

If you have a AGM, then I'd get a unit designed for AGM. I think there's a slight difference in voltage that can affect the charge process. I have a BatteryMINDer brand device I use for backup power. It has a continuous desulfate function and it's designed for AGM.

I'm not real fond of the "cigarette lighter" connection. Too much wiring between the battery and the plug. I'd find a way to connect direct to the battery.


----------

